# Bacon wrapped stuffed jalapeños.



## 73saint (Jul 23, 2018)

We’ve been doing the low carb thing, so Sunday night I wanted some grilled stuffed jalapeños.  Took out a pack of cherry smoked bacon, pepper jack cheese and cream cheese.  Now off to the store for some charcoal for the grill and I will be set!






The local store had cherry charcoal so I figured that would pair well with the cherry bacon I’ve been smoking.






Cleaned out my jalapeños and started to stuff em w cream cheese.












Ready for the grill






Grill was hot but I managed to cook it up pretty evenly.  I really like the way the home made bacon handles on the grill.






They turned out great!  Bacon good and crispy, spicy jalapeño cooled off w the cream cheese.  And the cherry smoke flavor was real nice!

Will do these simple snacks again for sure!


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jul 23, 2018)

Those look amazing!!!  Was looking for an appetizer to serve this weekend and this may be it (though I don't have any cherry bacon :( ).

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 23, 2018)

Looks good... Always feed the beast.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 23, 2018)

Those look great! Way better than store bought bacon that falls apart.

Try Boursin or Goat cheese to switch it up sometime...its killer in the jalapeno's!


----------



## AllAces (Jul 23, 2018)

Here is another twist on stuffed peppers: cut the stem end off, remove seeds, stuff with cream cheese, wrap with bacon, stick a Little Smokey weiner in on top of the cheese.


----------



## The Butt Man (Jul 23, 2018)

Love stuffed peppers. That bacon looks really nice.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 23, 2018)

Nice job!


----------



## mattkm (Jul 23, 2018)

Those look tasty!


----------



## ab canuck (Jul 23, 2018)

That is mighty fine looking!!!! Started doing the stuffed peppers on the smoker this yr and love them. Point for sure...


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 23, 2018)

Like for sure! Does that cherry charcoal matter? I've tried the Mesquite and I didn't notice any difference. I'm thinking of just switching to lump entirely..

And how long did you have them on? I've only done ABTs in my smoker :)


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 23, 2018)

Great looking ABT's (for more ideas on ABT's look them up in the forum list) yours sound great and I see some other variation already list to your thread from others.

Warren


----------



## 73saint (Jul 23, 2018)

I think it did, I noticed a slightly more Smokey flavor.

They were tricky to cook. My fire was really hot, so I would lid my Weber until temp hit 350, then I would pull the rack of pepper off the grill (because I could not flip them quickly enough for the coals to combust). Once I flipped them I’d put the rack back on the coals and keep It uncovered until the flames would start back up, then I would lid the grill again and repeat the process.

About 30 mins total, and by the time I was done I was a sweaty mess, but it was worth it (not to mention scorching the bacon would have been an epic fail)


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 24, 2018)

Ha hot and sweaty good excuse for another cold one.  :D

Warren


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 24, 2018)

I have about 2 dozen peppers in the fridge. 

Maybe this weekend.


----------



## 73saint (Jul 24, 2018)

We ate them leftover last night, cold. They were still great!  When leftovers are good cold that’s usually a good indicator for me.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 24, 2018)

73saint Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 24, 2018)

Hey c farmer may as well do something with your time you can't seem to do any hay. Ha

Warren


----------

